# [libreoffice-3.5] Imcompatibilité Anaphraseus? (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis confronté à un problème et je n'arrive pas à savoir s'il vient de moi ou des développeurs d'un des deux softs. En effet, l'extension Anaphraseus (traduction assistée par ordinateur) ne se comporte plus normalement depuis le passage à LibreOffice-3.5 alors que tout fonctionnait bien sur la version 3.4.

Pour ceux (nombreux) qui ne connaissent pas, Anaphraseus découpe le texte à traduire en segments (en général, des phrases) et les propose un par un à la traduction en utilisant les macros d'OpenOffice/LibreOffice (comme Wordfast et Trados avec Microsoft Word).

Sauf que depuis la mise à jour vers LibreOffice-3.5, ça ne se passe plus comme ça. Après la traduction du premier segment, il annonce que la traduction est terminée. Si on ouvre le segment suivant, qu'on le traduit et le ferme, le fonctionnement devient très étrange : le premier segment est effacé, ainsi que la première lettre du suivant. Parfois, le message d'erreur suivant apparaît :

```
Erreur OpenBasic dans HideTranslation:

"Une exception s'est produite:

Type:com.sun.star.uno.RuntimeException

Message: ."

Ligne 36
```

Je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est dû à un changement de useflags (j'ai vu que le useflag python disparaît dans LibreOffice-3.5), à un changement de fonctionnalités dans LibreOffice (le fonctionnement des macros a peut-être été revu, mais je n'ai rien vu de ce genre au cours de mes nombreuses recherches) ou si le problème vient de Anaphraseus directement. J'ai d'abord penché pour cette option, mais voyant que ça marche sous LibreOffice-3.4, je pense qu'il doit y avoir eu un changement au sein de LibreOffice. Je ne sais pas si ça mérite un rapport de bug, ni auprès de qui le faire (Gentoo pour refaire l'ebuild, LibreOffice ou Anaphraseus)... Du coup, je m'en remets à vous pour vos avis.

À toute fin utile, je vous poste un emerge --info (repris d'un post précédent mais rien n'a changé depuis). Je ne suis pas sur mon PC donc je ne peux pas vous fournir de emerge -av libreoffice dans l'immédiat, je l'ajouterai dès que possible.

Merci beaucoup par avance.

Kevin

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Jan 2012 14:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.2-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo desktop-effects kde-sunset wirelay DuPol x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/DuPol /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python rar raw readline session smp source speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Edit : voici le emerge -av libreoffice

```
[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-3.5.0.1  USE="branding dbus graphite gtk java jemalloc mysql nsplugin opengl svg vba webdav xmlsec (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk3 -kde -odk -pdfimport -postgres -test" 0 kB
```

Edit 2 : J'ai fait un test sous Windows avec libreoffice-3.5 et ça ne marche pas non plus, donc le problème n'est pas spécifique à Gentoo. Si vous avez une idée de ce qui a changé dans LibreOffice, que je puisse éventuellement faire un rapport de bug plus précis...

----------

## k-root

et  en vidant le cache des plugins ?

```
rm ~/.libreoffice/3/user/uno_packages/cache/
```

http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=89727

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai mis du temps à répondre, désolé, mais ça ne change rien de vider le cache...

----------

## Kevin57

Je reviens parce que ça fonctionne sur mon PC avec Archlinux et Libreoffice-3.5.1.2, mais ça ne marche pas sous Gentoo avec la même version, donc quelque chose m'échappe... J'ai pourtant activé presque tous les useflags et tenté de désinstaller et réinstaller l'extension mais rien n'y fait, toujours le même problème (il affiche que la traduction est terminée après le premier segment), même en travaillant sur le même texte avec la même mémoire de traduction sur les deux PC. Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui cloche.

Edit : cette extension utilise java, mais le problème ne vient pas de java car la version "no-java" ne fonctionne pas mieux.

Edit-2 : Problème résolu. En fouillant dans les options de libreoffice, j'ai découvert que dans Outils>Options>LibreOffice Writer>Aides au formatage, il fallait juste cocher la case "texte masqué". C'était aussi simple que ça...!

----------

